

20 Mishaps That Might Have Started Accidental Nuclear War  - dcminter
http://www.nuclearfiles.org/menu/key-issues/nuclear-weapons/issues/accidents/20-mishaps-maybe-caused-nuclear-war.htm

======
bootload
_"... 16) January 21, 1968: B-52 Crash near Thule ..."_

BBC reported an update on NOV10 of this crash ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=361172>

~~~
dcminter
A discussion of that report with friends yesterday led on to Stanislav Petrov
( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanislav_Petrov> ) whose name I couldn't
remember at the time and thus via that Wikipedia article to this list of near-
disasters. So not entirely a coincidence!

------
dcminter
I find obscure failure modes fascinating - for the similarly obsessed, try out
the RISKS digests: <http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks>

